# My baby tort ate bark!!!



## relaxkuma123 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've followed advise from a lot of friends in TFO
to change bedding from corn cob to orchid bark.

After just changed, my indian star ate bark accidentally, 
that would effect deadly impactions to him.

I'm very worried.
I attached picture of bark he ate.
(shown in yellow circle.)


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't have an Indian but I know when my 5 year old Sulcata was a hatchling he would eat some of the Coco Coir when it was moist so I had to make sure it was just a little damp and make sure he was full, and eventually he stopped. I was lucky there was no problems. My advice would be to just watch him and make sure nothing changes and hopefully he will pass the piece he accidentally ate.


----------



## TLL (Apr 30, 2011)

my torts ate a little bit of top soil because it got on their food and some aspen before.. just be sure to soak them in warm water and make sure that they have a clean full plate of food 
i hope your tortie will be fine without any complications


----------



## bikerchicspain (May 1, 2011)

That's one reason I do not advice any sort of bark to my clients,

I use a organic potting soil that has no chemicals or fertilizers,

As others said keep soaking, if you see he stops eating or pooping get him to the vet.

Fingers crossed. Good luck


----------



## John (May 1, 2011)

Tortoises will eat substrate from time to time mine have eaten cypress mulch and orchid bark both times it was passed. It seems baby torts will try anything you put in the enclosure at least once, mine even tried too eat the rocks I put in the first day I put them in there, of course it didn't work out for the torts since the rocks are four times the size of the torts.


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 1, 2011)

I agree with squamata. Mine has eaten cypress and what not... and it just passed. I would be more concerned as other has mentioned if he/she stops eating or pooping or if he/she keeps continuing eating.... which could mean its looking for some kind of nutrient or whatever is lacking in the diet.


----------

